# Independence of the Seas and Project Genesis



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Here is a report from BBC South regarding Independence of the Seas and Project Genisis. I am due on Independence in May for four days if I decide to go.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/hampshire/content/articles/2008/01/18/ships_biggest_clifton_feature.shtml

David


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi David 

what do you mean if you decide to go !! we all now rely on your reports(Thumb) 

Also the Genesis project 220,000 a tad to big maybe.

Paul


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Paul

Unlike P&O Royal Caribbean charge 100% for a single cabin. I am paying £865 for 4 days. I paid less than £200 more when aboard Aurora recently for 12 days. 

I booked for Independence while aboard Navagator of the Seas. I only went aboard Navagator to see what these monsters are like, and the same with Independence being even bigger and the largest to date. Bascially it is just saying I have been aboard the biggest cruise ship in the world, but it will not be long a bigger one come out. 

I did not like Navagator, and will almost certainly not like Independence of the Seas. They are huge, but Aurora and Oriana has more public rooms. This will almost certainly be my last year of cruising because I can no longer afford it. I would like to go back ro the Canaries, and see Lisbon which was foggy last time. A 13 day cruise back aboard Aurora would only be £400 more than Independence.

I am also due aboard Boudicca in June paying £400 to save a £100 for 3 days!. Fred Olsen gave me £100 back when I had problems on Black Watch is December 2006. Therefore, I have to decide whether these two cruises of short duration are worth it, or try to do the lot, then call that it?!.

By the way Paul, I thought you were aboard QM2. If so, where is your report?!!!.

David


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi David, yes I was on the maiden voyage as my honeymoon I can give a description of my thoughts then of the ship not my wife, also done QE2 as well.

Ps they would not be as detailed as yours as I did not take note.

Paul


----------

